# Datos en simulación con proteus



## Meta (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola gente:

Quiero saber si en Proteus, al menos la versión 7.5 SP3 existe alguna función que pueda ver los datos almacenados en la EEPROM en modo simulación. Me refiero la EEPROM interna del PIC16F84A.

Salu2.


----------



## Vick (Ago 27, 2009)

Sip... en el menu *Debug* elige la opción *PIC CPU EEPROM memory*

;-)


----------



## Meta (Ago 27, 2009)

Gracias mi muy distinguido amigo.


----------



## MVB (Oct 25, 2009)

Yo pregunto algo:
Como hago para que cuando pare la simulacion el proteus me guarde los datos de la eeprom para la proxima simulacion?.
Lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un programita en el 16f84a que cuente el numero de veces que se ha encendido/reseteado el PIC, pero diario que inicio la simulacion comienza desde cero. Es decir los datos de la eeprom no permanecen despues de la simulacion..

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda.


----------

